# Big Green Egg vs Webber Smokey Mountain



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 18, 2016)

I've been smoking for almost a year on a 14.5" WSM. My rig's turns out damn good BBQ, definitely with some elbow grease and a solid learning curve but well worth with. I've recently been toying with the idea of getting the large Big Green Egg for consistent temperature, long smokes and grilling in all types of weather.  My question is, is a BGE good for smoking? A buddy at work picked one up and he's been bringing in cue off it. While the food's tasted good it always seems a little dry to me and doesn't seem to get that nice bark on the pork ribs or beef briskets that I get with the WSM. Any ideas?


----------



## mikeincalgary (Jan 18, 2016)

Hmm that's odd - kamados usually produce a moister meat? I have a KJ classic liked it so much got a second for the cabin. Maybe it's his technique? Maybe do to an egg fest in your area

If you are really serious about a Kamado , also take a look at a Kamado Joe or Primo grill to see what will work best for you.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 18, 2016)

So are you going to get rid of the WSM or have it and the BGE?  They are different animals and shine in different areas of performance.  The BGE can make some excellent BBQ and also do things a WSM could never do (regardless of which size WSM it was).


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2016)

Let us know what you decide. I have all 3 WSM's & think they great. I don't know much about the BGE except they are expensive. The one I looked at, you had to remove the grate & disk to add wood or charcoal, maybe they are different now.

Al


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 20, 2016)

A Kamado style grill is a completely different animal then a normal smoker. It is a do all kind of grill, you can smoke, bake, grill, high temp grill, do 700° temp sears and pizza on a Kamado. For smoking you don't need to add wood or charcoal during the smoke because it's so efficient. I have done 17hr smokes on my Kamado Joe Big Joe and still had charcoal left in the grill. If your friend is bringing in dry BBQ it's not the BGE's fault, a Kamado produces some of the moistest meat results you can get. It just depends on what you want from a grill, as to whether you think the cost of a Kamado is worth it.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2016)

The thread is talking about The Big Green Egg and The Kamado.

I take it that the Kamado IS  The Big Green Egg?

Thanks,

John


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, the Big Green Egg is a Kamado style grill. BGE is just their company name for a traditional Kamado grill. There are several other manufacturers of Kamado type grills. If you want to check out the ultimate Kamado then take a look at the Komodo Kamado   http://komodokamado.com/  and suffer some sticker shock.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm planning on keeping my WSM and getting a lg 18.25" BGE.  I have 3 Webber kettles and may get rid of one or two of those when j get the BGE. Good to know that the BGE does a great job as a smoker and doesn't dry out the meat. I'm really looking forward to be able to get my temperature set and do long smokes on big briskets and pork butts with little to no fuss.


----------



## damon555 (Jan 24, 2016)

porkandbeansmo said:


> I'm really looking forward to be able to get my temperature set and do long smokes on big briskets and pork butts with little to no fuss.


Are you saying that your WSM isn't able to do long smokes while maintaining a stable temp? If that's what you mean then there's something wrong with the smoker or how you're running the smoker. My WSM will keep rock steady temps all throughout the smoke. The only elbow grease involved is taking it apart to put charcoal in it. 

If you are looking at the larger BGE's to have more grill space then that makes more sense....but don't buy a whole new smoker because you want to do the same thing that your WSM is more than capable of doing.....On the other hand if you just want a new smoker/grill, then the BGE will be a fine choice.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 24, 2016)

Before you make up your mind on the BGE, you should really check out the Kamado Joe Classic size. The Kamado Joe runs quite a bit cheaper, after you get everything for the BGE that is standard on the KJ, then the BGE. It also has several advantages over the BGE, such as the Divide and Conquer split grill system.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 24, 2016)

No I'm not buying a BGE because i can't get long and consistent smokes out of my WSM. I want one because of all the wild stuff you can do with them. I real dig the airtightness and efficianncy on coal. A friend at work has one and he cooks like 5-6 times before having to add more coal into the hopper again. Can't beat that. 

As far and long and consistent smokes on the WSM I'm still working on that. I'd like to get the minion method down so I'm not adding coal every 2-3 hours. What has worked for you?


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 24, 2016)

Damon555 said:


> Are you saying that your WSM isn't able to do long smokes while maintaining a stable temp? If that's what you mean then there's something wrong with the smoker or how you're running the smoker. My WSM will keep rock steady temps all throughout the smoke. The only elbow grease involved is taking it apart to put charcoal in it.
> 
> If you are looking at the larger BGE's to have more grill space then that makes more sense....but don't buy a whole new smoker because you want to do the same thing that your WSM is more than capable of doing.....On the other hand if you just want a new smoker/grill, then the BGE will be a fine choice.



No I'm not buying a BGE because i can't get long and consistent smokes out of my WSM. I want one because of all the wild stuff you can do with them. I real dig the airtightness and efficianncy on coal. A friend at work has one and he cooks like 5-6 times before having to add more coal into the hopper again. Can't beat that. 

As far and long and consistent smokes on the WSM I'm still working on that. I'd like to get the minion method down so I'm not adding coal every 2-3 hours. What methods have worked for you?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

porkandbeansmo said:


> No I'm not buying a BGE because i can't get long and consistent smokes out of my WSM. I want one because of all the wild stuff you can do with them. I real dig the airtightness and efficianncy on coal. A friend at work has one and he cooks like 5-6 times before having to add more coal into the hopper again. Can't beat that.
> 
> As far and long and consistent smokes on the WSM I'm still working on that. I'd like to get the minion method down so I'm not adding coal every 2-3 hours. What has worked for you?



The best method for getting long smokes out of your 14.5" WSM is to use what is known as the side light method. Also note that briquettes will give you a longer burn time than lump. 

Fill you charcoal basket completely full. Add (3-4) 2"-3" hunks of smoke wood. Take a propane torch, light it and stick it in one of the lower vents. Let it run for 3-5 minutes. The temp will be greater than you want but it will drop. You may need to do this again to get the pit temp you want. Using this method I have been able to achieve 12-14 hour smokes (250-265) without needing to refill the charcoal basket.


----------



## damon555 (Jan 24, 2016)

This is what has worked for me for really long smokes.

Simply fill the ring with charcoal with 5-10 wood chunks mixed in then add 10-20 lit briquetts, get the smoker to 200 or so degrees then choke it down (leaving the top vent all the way open) by closing the bottom vents almost all the way....just enough to keep the coals burning. 













IMG_1286_zpsba14b0a4.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jan 24, 2016






For shorter smokes (6-8 hours) I simply make a horseshoe of charcoal inside the ring and add just a few lit coals to one side....works like a champ as it burns its way around the ring like a snake. I use this method for things like ribs, turkeys or anything else that doesn't take very long.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The best method for getting long smokes out of your 14.5" WSM is to use what is known as the side light method. Also note that briquettes will give you a longer burn time than lump.
> 
> Fill you charcoal basket completely full. Add (3-4) 2"-3" hunks of smoke wood. Take a propane torch, light it and stick it in one of the lower vents. Let it run for 3-5 minutes. The temp will be greater than you want but it will drop. You may need to do this again to get the pit temp you want. Using this method I have been able to achieve 12-14 hour smokes (250-265) without needing to refill the charcoal basket.



Wow that sounds like the way to go for me. If I ever need to go longer than that (which is probably never), what do you suggest for adding more coals? Adding unlit ones or refilling the basket with hot coals?


----------



## damon555 (Jan 24, 2016)

If you put enough charcoal in the ring to begin with you will never need to add it during a smoke....One thing that will burn up charcoal faster is putting water in the pan....I personally use play sand in mine. There are much better options than water in the pan. 

Edit: I just re-read my post and thought it seems kind of harsh....Sorry, it's not intended to be. I've made all these mistakes too....Just gotta learn by doing I guess.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 25, 2016)

Damon555 said:


> If you put enough charcoal in the ring to begin with you will never need to add it during a smoke....One thing that will burn up charcoal faster is putting water in the pan....I personally use play sand in mine. There are much better options than water in the pan.
> 
> Edit: I just re-read my post and thought it seems kind of harsh....Sorry, it's not intended to be. I've made all these mistakes too....Just gotta learn by doing I guess.



Hey no problem, I'm open to all the suggestions and advice I can get. Long smokes have been something I've been wanting to nail and the water pan was going to be my next question. Just about every smoke except for the last smoke I did on a 20 degree snowy day, I've used water in the pan. The water seems to function like a cruise control keeping the temp consistent but it does seem to keep the temps around 200 even with a full blazing firebox on a cold day.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The best method for getting long smokes out of your 14.5" WSM is to use what is known as the side light method. Also note that briquettes will give you a longer burn time than lump.
> 
> Fill you charcoal basket completely full. Add (3-4) 2"-3" hunks of smoke wood. Take a propane torch, light it and stick it in one of the lower vents. Let it run for 3-5 minutes. The temp will be greater than you want but it will drop. You may need to do this again to get the pit temp you want. Using this method I have been able to achieve 12-14 hour smokes (250-265) without needing to refill the charcoal basket.



Do you put water in the pan with the side light method?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

porkandbeansmo said:


> Do you put water in the pan with the side light method?



I prefer a dry smoke chamber in all of my smokers. I cover the water pan with foil for easy clean up and leave it dry. No sand no water.

I use the same lighting method on my 18.5" WSM too.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 28, 2016)

Just picked up a propane torch to side light my smoker. They had MAPPS torches too. Between the two is propane better for lighting charcoal? I'm assuming MAPPS burns too hot.


----------



## drewed (Jan 28, 2016)

porkandbeansmo said:


> Just picked up a propane torch to side light my smoker. They had MAPPS torches too. Between the two is propane better for lighting charcoal? I'm assuming MAPPS burns too hot.


Same torch, different gas.  Mapp burns hotter.  Does that matter when lighting charcoal?  Not really.  It does make a difference when plumbing however.  The faster you can make a joint hot, the less heat transfers to another section of pipe or fitting.  Heck, I've gone to soldering with MAPP/OYX for a really hot flame.  

For lighting the WSM I go with one or two of the weber cubes on the side.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 31, 2016)

Drewed said:


> Same torch, different gas.  Mapp burns hotter.  Does that matter when lighting charcoal?  Not really.  It does make a difference when plumbing however.  The faster you can make a joint hot, the less heat transfers to another section of pipe or fitting.  Heck, I've gone to soldering with MAPP/OYX for a really hot flame.
> 
> For lighting the WSM I go with one or two of the weber cubes on the side.


Tried side-lighting for the first time today. Using the propane torch it didn't come up to tempurature after 5 minutes but after trying that and checking back on the smoker in about 40 minutes it was at 300 degrees. I'm definitely taking my torch back and getting a MAPPS gas torch and tank but i also think next time I may wait to put the wood chunks on until it's up to temp because while warming up it was just wasting smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2016)

It may take more than 5 minutes. On my WSM is normally have to fire the torch twice. No need to take the torch back, you can use propane or MAPP with the same torch. You will get the same results using MAPP or propane. Be patient. I can have any pit to temp in less than 15 minutes, and streaming pure blue smoke using this method. 

The reason I use 5 minutes as an example is that you do not want to over fire your pit. It is easier to bring temps up than to lower them. Initially I will fire with the torch until the pit is 30-40 degrees above my target temp. Turn off the torch. The temp will drop below your target pit temp. If it's only 15-20 below target temp I let it climb by itself. If it is more than that I will fire with the torch again. Every pit is different and your target temp will be different with every cook. So it may take more or less time to achieve your target temp.


----------



## porkandbeansmo (Jan 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It may take more than 5 minutes. On my WSM is normally have to fire the torch twice. No need to take the torch back, you can use propane or MAPP with the same torch. You will get the same results using MAPP or propane. Be patient. I can have any pit to temp in less than 15 minutes, and streaming pure blue smoke using this method.
> 
> The reason I use 5 minutes as an example is that you do not want to over fire your pit. It is easier to bring temps up than to lower them. Initially I will fire with the torch until the pit is 30-40 degrees above my target temp. Turn off the torch. The temp will drop below your target pit temp. If it's only 15-20 below target temp I let it climb by itself. If it is more than that I will fire with the torch again. Every pit is different and your target temp will be different with every cook. So it may take more or less time to achieve your target temp.



Right on. And that was the issue I was having with my pit. I ran the the torch in each of the 3 vents in the bottoms for about 5-6 minutes each and my temp maybe reached 100 degrees. That's when I walked away And left the smoker the go pickup my daughter. When I got back about 40 minutes later my smoker was raging at 300 deg. It was perfect. I gotta say though the temperature is mega stable with this side light procedure. I've been running for over 3 hours now and it's staying right at 235.


----------

